# είκοσι ένα χρονών



## anastasia0000

Γειά σας,

Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το σωστό:

Είμαι είκοσι ένα χρονών

ή:

Είμαι είκοσι μία χρονών

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

Αννα


----------



## spyroware

Είμαι:
εικοσιενός χρόνων 
εικοσιένα  
εικοσιμία χρόνων/χρονών 
εικοσιένα/εικοσιενός χρονών  it's used very often informally and it's acceptable, but it's wrong use of language.

Edit, dunno the extend that εικοσιένα χρόνων is acceptable, maybe it's even official now, someone else should clarify.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Γεια. 
Τα αριθμητικά επίθετα:

ένας, μία, ένα
τρεις, τρία
τέσσερις, τέσσερα
συμφωνούν σε γένος και πτώση με το ουσιαστικό που συνοδεύουν. 

Είμαι *δεκατεσσάρων* /*είκοσι ενός* / *τριάντα τριών* ετών / χρόνων.

Στον προφορικό λόγο, στην ερώτηση "Πόσων χρονών είσαι;", συνήθως απαντάμε μόνο με τον αριθμό, γι' αυτό και συχνά, λανθασμένα, λέμε "δεκατέσσερα/ είκοσι ένα/ τριάντα τρία", κ.λπ. Είναι ένα πολύ συχνό λάθος, που τείνει να γίνει αποδεκτό (προσωπικά, εμένα δεν με ενοχλεί). Αν όμως βάλεις δίπλα και τη γενική "χρονών", το λάθος χτυπάει άσχημα.


----------



## spyroware

Είμαι της άποψης ότι ο σκέτος αριθμός στέκει ως ελλειπτικό "(μετρώ) εικοσιένα (χρόνια)," ποτέ δε το θεώρησα λάθος. So long as η γενική χρησιμοποιείται πριν το χρονών.


----------



## Δημήτρης

spyroware said:


> Είμαι:
> *εικοσιενός χρόνων*
> εικοσιένα
> εικοσιμία χρόνων/χρονών
> εικοσιένα/*εικοσιενός χρονών*  it's used very often informally and it's acceptable, but it's wrong use of language.
> 
> Edit, dunno the extend that εικοσιένα χρόνων is acceptable, maybe it's even official now, someone else should clarify.



Aren't the bold ones the same? Am I seeing things?


----------



## Eltheza

Δημήτρης said:


> Aren't the bold ones the same? Am I seeing things?



It's the position of the accent, Dimitri - have another look!

I remember having a *loooong* discussion with a Greek friend about:

1. *Είμαι τριάντα τριών χρόνων*.

*or*

2. *Είμαι τριάντα τριών χρονών*.

What do *you* think?


----------



## Δημήτρης

Α! Μου διέφυγε εντελώς.
Προσωπικά επιλέγω την κουρτίνα νούμερο 2. Αντίθετα, το 1ο ηχεί σαν λάθος στα αφτιά μου.


----------



## an-alfabeto

eltheza said:


> it's the position of the accent, dimitri - have another look!
> 
> I remember having a *loooong* discussion with a greek friend about:
> 
> 1. *Είμαι τριάντα τριών χρόνων*.
> 
> *or*
> 
> 2. *Είμαι τριάντα τριών χρονών*.
> 
> What do *you* think?


 
Παρόμοια συζήτηση είχα κι εγώ κάποτε. Γραμματικά, η σωστή γενική πληθ. είναι "χρόνων". Ελάχιστοι όμως χρησιμοποιούν τον σωστό τύπο, για τον απλό λόγο ότι όλοι μάθαμε να λέμε τη φράση μεταφέροντας τον τόνο μια συλλαβή, προφανώς για λόγους που σχετίζονται με τη γενική, η οποία αποφεύγεται όλο και περισσότερο ως κακόηχη, και ίσως επίσης, με τον συνολικό ρυθμό της φράσης. Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον αν κάποιος μπορούσε να εξακριβώσει από πότε εμφανίζεται ο "λάθος" τύπος. 
Εγώ πάντα λέω "χρονών". Μάλιστα, όταν ρωτάω την ηλικία κάποιου, προφέρω "*Πόσω* χρονών είσαι;", χωρίς το *ν* στη λέξη "πόσων", όπως φαντάζομαι κάνουν οι περισσότεροι. 
Στον γραπτό λόγο, όταν πρόκειται για την ηλικία, γράφω "Πόσων χρονών" –το *ν* τολμώ κάποιες φορές να το αφαιρέσω, π.χ. σε διάλογο όπου υπάρχει μεγάλη οικειότητα ή εκτυλίσσεται σε κάποιο χωριό. Αν είναι δοκίμιο, αποφεύγω πάντα τον τύπο "χρόνων" γράφοντας "ετών" (π.χ. "σε ηλικία 30 ετών"). Όσο σωστός και αν είναι ο τύπος "χρόνων", δεν μου πάει στο αφτί με τίποτα. Αυτό όμως δεν με εμποδίζει να γράψω και να πω "στη διάρκεια εκείνων των χρ*ό*νων", φέρ' ειπείν. Το ότι συνυπάρχουν και οι δύο τύποι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι πλούτος, αν μη τι άλλο, υφολογικός. 
Γνωρίζω πάντως κάποιους που χρησιμοποιούν τον "σωστό" τύπο συστηματικά, για λόγους που οι ίδιοι γνωρίζουν καλύτερα, αν και θα τους συνόψιζα στην ανάγκη ακαδημαϊκά σωστής χρήσης της γλώσσας. Είναι μια συζήτηση που δεν μπορεί να περιοριστεί σε μερικές αράδες, νομίζω όμως ότι, πριν καταδικάσουμε κάτι ως λάθος, πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψη τη χρήση του από τους ομιλητές, που είναι και τελικά αυτοί που αποφασίζουν.


----------



## Eltheza

Thank you *very much indeed* for that, an-alfabeto!

It covers everything that my friend and I discussed. I suppose it's an example of changing usage, and language in a constant state of flux.

*Very* interesting!


----------



## an-alfabeto

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα μόνο για να προσθέσω ότι η γενική "χρονών" είναι αποδεκτή και στα δύο λεξικά που κοίταξα (Τριανταφυλλίδης Μπαμπινιώτης).
Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται κανείς περισσότερα γραμματικά εχέγγυα.


----------

